# Peanut Butter



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi all, is it safe to give an 8 week old puppy peanut butter in their kong? Or a little bit smeared round the top of the kong? Its smooth, not crunchy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

not sure James, I know you can get the kong stuff that is peanut butter flavoured but not sure about the real thing. I bought some for Wilf when he was a puppy but he did nt like it .. so that was a waste of money. Maybe google it ... hope Bronties doing well x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah its fine, dont know of any dogs that are alergic to it. dont bother with the cong past stuff its just a lot of mess. you can also use cream chease. and freesing it takes them longet to get it all.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks both. Brontie is doing great. Will definitely try the cream cheese tip! Wont bother with the paste for now then. Brontie has just discoverd watching the TV!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah bless are nt they funny x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Stanley loves peanut butter its his ultimate treat. Often put it in a kong if we're leaving him for a few hours. There's never any left. I put a dog biscuit inside then bung it with crunchy peanut butter. A sort of surprise once he's got out the peanut butter


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle LOVES peanut butter. He goes crazy for it. I put it in his kong all the time! It actually makes no mess at all. And it's a cheap snack that lasts a long time.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

we had to give Rufus some pills and the vet said peanut butter is great for hiding the pills, or crushing them and putting them in it, so it should be healthy for the pup!


----------

